# Tivo Stream 4K Puts Out HDR All the Time



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

...even though HDR is only supposed to be for programs specifically encoded with HDR.

This thing puts out HDR on EVERYTHING. Even on the Tivo home menu and Android TV home screen. Even on SD content from my Plex server (which obviously looks like crap).

I don't see a setting to fix this. Am I just missing it? Thanks.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Robert Simandl said:


> ...even though HDR is only supposed to be for programs specifically encoded with HDR.
> 
> This thing puts out HDR on EVERYTHING. Even on the Tivo home menu and Android TV home screen. Even on SD content from my Plex server (which obviously looks like crap).
> 
> I don't see a setting to fix this. Am I just missing it? Thanks.


No and several topics on this


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

There's a lot of stuff on here that they seemingly left out. You're not crazy...it's even already in the code, you just can't get to it by normal means.

The option to disable Dolby Vision is there in the code. It works. Same with HDR crap...

I'd like to add that on a non-Dolby Vision TV turning Dolby Vision "off" actually makes the picture better. I wonder if it's forced this way because they don't have proper detection code or something here, because it should *NOT* do that.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

ptcfast2 said:


> There's a lot of stuff on here that they seemingly left out. You're not crazy...it's even already in the code, you just can't get to it by normal means.
> 
> The option to disable Dolby Vision is there in the code. It works. Same with HDR crap...


Theres alot of stuff missing!


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

No way to turn off always-on HDR? Or to make it automatic like it should be? Major deal breaker!


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Robert Simandl said:


> No way to turn off always-on HDR? Or to make it automatic like it should be? Major deal breaker!


Depends if you want to wait to see if it gets fixed. It took Apple a few months to fix it


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

compnurd said:


> Depends if you want to wait to see if it gets fixed. It took Apple a few months to fix it


Somebody on the Tivo Owners Facebook group tells me the Edge DVR has the same problem, and to this date has not been fixed. If that's true, not a good sign for it getting fixed here.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

If a TV doesn't support HDR like mine then is the TiVo stream still in HDR mode?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

spiderpumpkin said:


> If a TV doesn't support HDR like mine then is the TiVo stream still in HDR mode?


Would like to know the answer to that as well since none of my TVs support HDR.


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

Just looked at the Tivo Edge Forum here, Edge definitely has the same problem and has not been fixed, even though it was first brought up last OCTOBER.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

spiderpumpkin said:


> If a TV doesn't support HDR like mine then is the TiVo stream still in HDR mode?


Check the display settings.


----------

